# Spalted Hackberry Cigar



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cut off from the cracked vases


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Great salvage job! ​


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a nice looking pece of scrap.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Catfishy said:


> Great salvage job! ​


I do agree with the great salvage job. Did a great job on that pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin stick, Bill... Just goes to show ya....if somebody gives ya lemons....you can always make lemonade...:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks good Bill. What kind of finish did you use on it? When you going to build the tent?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Bill.





FishBone


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Remember folks I still have lots of this wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Remember folks I still have lots of this wood.


Brang a little of it when ya come for the jig....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Brang a little of it when ya come for the jig....


Will do. Half a pickup bed load to Jim.:rotfl: Got it wrote down.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well go drop some by my house while you are up here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> well go drop some by my house while you are up here.


How long you want me to let the water run at the trailer before I turn it off?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hahaha - water is shut off at the meter.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> hahaha - water is shut off at the meter.


Well it was till I turned it back on.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Brang a little of it when ya come for the jig....


Jim you going to be around home this afternoon? I am guessing about 2 or 3pm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill you going to be around the house tomorrow?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim you going to be around home this afternoon? I am guessing about 2 or 3pm


Heard from Jim I will be going to town Tuesday.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OK - bring me a piece or 3?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> OK - bring me a piece or 3?


PM me your address. You want wet or dry wood?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Looks good Bill. What kind of finish did you use on it? When you going to build the tent?


I did a simple box tent last night to see if it would work. Just playing with different ideas. Seems to work for my needs so I will build it out of PVC next for better storage. I had one a few years ago but it's been misplaced...thrown away...walked off, who knows but it's gone  Still need one more fill light for the left side

The pen was sanded to 600, then CA finish, 1000, 1500 and 2000 before a polish.


----------

